# Bosch Aerotwin Wipers, Cool wiper blades *ANYONE ELSE?*



## j600.com

*EDIT: This groupbuy is now closed BUT if anyone wants a set PM me as i may be able to sort you out. BE QUICK tho as im not sure how long i can get these for!! GB Price Â£65*

Thinking about trying to set-up a groupbuy on these (after seeing them on yellow TT!) they look very cool indeed!

If anyone is interested please let me know and post your name below so we can get an idea of numbers. WAK has a demo showing how to fit them so most users could fit them themselves. i think the price i'll be trying to get them at will be about Â£50 - Â£70 obviously depending on numbers.

Heres more info...









The new Bosch Aerotwin wipers are the latest design and have a full length spoiler design to ensure good contact at speed.
They also have a wiper arm design that acts as a wind deflector to assist the blade pressure and the overall thickness means they sit around 1/2 inch lower away from the glass, so from inside the car the are much less intrusive.

from this :? :









TO THIS 8) !!

















learn how to fit them (courtesy of WAK - yet again!) here: http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/aerotwin/aerotwin.htm

Bosch Say:

"The Aerotwin wiper blade maximizes the wiping quality, lasts longer and is decisively less noisy than traditional wiper blades.

Safer driving, when it comes to wiping, depends upon reliable and clear performance. The rapid success of â€œAerotwinâ€ is based on those advantages. Instead of a system of bows with articulated parts, the joint-free wiper consists of a one-piece rubber profile with an integrated spoiler. Two spring-loaded rails distribute the contact pressure evenly over the entire length of the wiper blade. This further improves wiping results even at higher speeds. Compared to conventional wiper blades with a bow system, the "Aerotwin" is only half as high. The flat design improves the aerodynamics of the wiper blade and reduces wind noises significantly. Another effect is that it impairs vision less during wiping."

ok, heres the latest. the discount for getting more orders isnt that great but heres the email i just got:

"Prices are as follows mate and these are with the Polo wiper blade

10 - Â£67 
20 - Â£66 
30 - Â£65

Postage per set is Â£6.50, We try and price our GB's quite cheap in the first place hence there is not a huge saving when we get to larger numbers. The only way we could probably do a larger savings is if we send them in one large shipment to a central person to pack up and distribute them."

The person im dealing with is vagparts supplier so i cant imagine getting these cheaper anywhere else. i contacted vagparts and the best price they can do even with discount is Â£76.56.

So basically we are looking at Â£71.50 - Â£73.50 per set all in (including 1 polo and 1 tt blade) the only we can get them cheaper is to get combined shipping which i cant see being possible?

There are almost 20 people interested already so i think we can get 30 people and get them for Â£71.50 no worries. i dont mind paying that as i was expecting to pay around Â£100 a set for them.

what do you reckon?


----------



## pjmedlam

I'd be interested in a set.

Your hoped for price range would be great, but can't justify full price (Â£90ish incl postage) at the moment as just spent too much on audio.

Good luck, and thanks.

Paul Medlam, Preston, UK


----------



## kwaTTro

count me in - as long as its at beginning of the month (when i get paid!) [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT

yep maybe in. Don't want to pay Â£90 for what is a set of wiper blades though.


----------



## j600.com

you do realise its not just the rubbers you get dont you? its the arms and rubbers aswell.

i know what your saying about Â£90 for them its a bit steep but if we can get them for closer to Â£50 i reckon its a cheap bit of effective styling which may also serve a purpose (ie clean my windows without leaving streaks!)


----------



## itsallaboutmark

I would be in at a good price.
You may want to check out or talk to someone on the MKIVS.NET forum they managed to get a complete set for Â£61
Here is the link http://www.uk-mkvs.net/forums/184427/ShowPost.aspx
Cheers
Mark


----------



## bobdabuilda

I'm in!


----------



## Gizmo750

Me too if the price is right


----------



## Rhod_TT

I know it's the arms too but the effect is like only a pair of the blades themselves. But they look do a lot better hence why I'd be in at the right price.


----------



## Marc.B

count me in


----------



## HighTT

Yes - At the lower end of the price range ......
and with the one shorter Polo blade


----------



## marty77

I would be interested if the price was right.


----------



## stewartt

Yep, was thinking of getting some anyway. so please count me in.


----------



## dmaskelluk

if the price is right count me in


----------



## Chip_iTT

Don't forget people that to fit them you will need a 2 or 3-leg puller to get the old arms off the splines... its virtually impossible to do it without and not damage the plastic under the arms - they cost about Â£15 at Halfords or about Â£8 a day to hire (you only need it for 10min!). Tooled-up.com do a draper wiper arm puller for Â£10.58 inc VAT or the 3-leg puller for Â£13.76 inc VAT

I have a set as do a few others on the forum (Wak does) and I'm happy to make mine available at a 'modding' session at a Kneesworth meet or by post if you pay the postage and packing - about Â£6 return AFAIK.


----------



## bobdabuilda

this would do the job!
http:www.ebay.co.uk item number 7996730591


----------



## YELLOW_TT

itsallaboutmark said:


> I would be in at a good price.
> You may want to check out or talk to someone on the MKIVS.NET forum they managed to get a complete set for Â£61
> Here is the link http://www.uk-mkvs.net/forums/184427/ShowPost.aspx
> Cheers
> Mark


this price is for the aeros for the golf for some reason they are much cheeper :?


----------



## MrL

I'm interested too.

Mr L


----------



## j600.com

YELLOW_TT said:


> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in at a good price.
> You may want to check out or talk to someone on the MKIVS.NET forum they managed to get a complete set for Â£61
> Here is the link http://www.uk-mkvs.net/forums/184427/ShowPost.aspx
> Cheers
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> this price is for the aeros for the golf for some reason they are much cheeper :?
Click to expand...

would the golf ones fit? if so couldnt we all just get golf ones?

ive asked for prices on the audi tt ones and this guy has quoted Â£67 per set (im assuming thats for coupe owners who need front and back but roadster owners wont need back set so should be cheaper im going to ask)

i think i could have made a good contact for us here because this was his reply...

"Hi Tim,

Thanks for your PM and I hope this is the start of a long friendship...

We would of course be happy to supply you with these parts should the
Group buy go ahead and for the record we can supply ANY VW or Audi part straight out of the factory in Germany. Just so you know we are one of a very small number of companies to have this arrangement in Europe, who have access to EVERY part, often with better availability than Audi
dealers themselves...lol"


----------



## YELLOW_TT

j600.com said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> itsallaboutmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be in at a good price.
> You may want to check out or talk to someone on the MKIVS.NET forum they managed to get a complete set for Â£61
> Here is the link http://www.uk-mkvs.net/forums/184427/ShowPost.aspx
> Cheers
> Mark
> 
> 
> 
> this price is for the aeros for the golf for some reason they are much cheeper :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> would the golf ones fit? if so couldnt we all just get golf ones?
> 
> ive asked for prices on the audi tt ones and this guy has quoted Â£67 per set (im assuming thats for coupe owners who need front and back but roadster owners wont need back set so should be cheaper im going to ask)
> 
> i think i could have made a good contact for us here because this was his reply...
> 
> "Hi Tim,
> 
> Thanks for your PM and I hope this is the start of a long friendship...
> 
> We would of course be happy to supply you with these parts should the
> Group buy go ahead and for the record we can supply ANY VW or Audi part straight out of the factory in Germany. Just so you know we are one of a very small number of companies to have this arrangement in Europe, who have access to EVERY part, often with better availability than Audi
> dealers themselves...lol"
Click to expand...

tim no the golf wipers will not fit Â£67 sounds a good price but the coupe bose not have a rear wiper so the price should be the same for coupe or roadster


----------



## JayGemson

Part number for the shorter Polo blade is 1J2955425A for those interested. (More info about this here: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=49133)


----------



## Jiveman

I would be interested also.


----------



## j600.com

good news guys! ive asked about getting 1 TT blade & 1 Polo blade (TT owners say these fit the window better) and its not a problem he can do that! 

also, Â£67 is the best price so far but i may be able to get discount if we get more interest. ive asked for exact prices based on orders of 10orders/20orders/30orders and hes getting back to me with exact prices based on those numbers. then its just up to us to tell everyone about them and get the orders rolling in so we get them at the cheapest price!  8)


----------



## itsallaboutmark

j600.com said:


> good news guys! ive asked about getting 1 TT blade & 1 Polo blade (TT owners say these fit the window better) and its not a problem he can do that!
> 
> also, Â£67 is the best price so far but i may be able to get discount if we get more interest. ive asked for exact prices based on orders of 10orders/20orders/30orders and hes getting back to me with exact prices based on those numbers. then its just up to us to tell everyone about them and get the orders rolling in so we get them at the cheapest price!  8)


cheers mate,
good job!
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## JayGemson

Good price, well done 8)


----------



## stewartt

Fantastic,
Thanks mate. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## pjmedlam

j600.com, Â£67 is a great price.

Is that including VAT and shipping?, bulk shipping or individual shipping?

Which company did you end up getting that price from?


----------



## CamV6

oh go on then, I'm in too


----------



## HighTT

CamV6 said:


> oh go on then, I'm in too


Not that I want to discourage anybody .... the more people the
cheaper it will probably be -
but when I test drove the V6, I thought that the best thing about it
was the wipers, and they were AeroTwins !
So CamV6 don't you have them already :?:

Come on the rest of you, j600.com is offering a great opportuntity
for a big improvement to your cars at very littlecost


----------



## j600.com

pjmedlam said:


> j600.com, Â£67 is a great price.
> 
> Is that including VAT and shipping?, bulk shipping or individual shipping?
> 
> Which company did you end up getting that price from?


ok, heres the latest. the discount for getting more orders isnt that great but heres the email i just got:

"Prices are as follows mate and these are with the Polo wiper blade

10 - Â£67
20 - Â£66
30 - Â£65

Postage per set is Â£6.50, We try and price our GB's quite cheap in the first place hence there is not a huge saving when we get to larger numbers. The only way we could probably do a larger savings is if we send them in one large shipment to a central person to pack up and distribute them."

The person im dealing with is vagparts supplier so i cant imagine getting these cheaper anywhere else. i contacted vagparts and the best price they can do even with discount is Â£76.56.

So basically we are looking at Â£71.50 - Â£73.50 per set all in (including 1 polo and 1 tt blade) the only we can get them cheaper is to get combined shipping which i cant see being possible?

There are almost 20 people interested already so i think we can get 30 people and get them for Â£71.50 no worries. i dont mind paying that as i was expecting to pay around Â£100 a set for them.

what do you reckon?


----------



## 500RED

I'm in


----------



## Marc.B

im still in

just let me know where and when


----------



## hutters

Can you get a price on just the Polo blade? I've already fitted them to mine, but would like the shorter blade for the passenger side.

I know they're only Â£12 from the stealer, but they might be cheaper this way


----------



## j600.com

hutters said:


> Can you get a price on just the Polo blade? I've already fitted them to mine, but would like the shorter blade for the passenger side.
> 
> I know they're only Â£12 from the stealer, but they might be cheaper this way


theyre coming from germany so i imagine the shipping on it would be Â£6.50 so cant see them being cheaper? i can ask tho


----------



## HighTT

Looking at the next post down 'Summer Special Free Fitting Offer' -
maybe the TT shop would do a group buy AND free fitting


----------



## j600.com

HighTT said:


> Looking at the next post down 'Summer Special Free Fitting Offer' -
> maybe the TT shop would do a group buy AND free fitting


nah i asked ttshop first and they wouldnt do one


----------



## pjmedlam

I'm still very interested at that price thanks for all your efforts. Could I ask, will your supplier supply the standard TT kit with equal length wipers and what would be the difference on price.

I've seen the photo on this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=49133)

and they do look good with the shorter polo blade however after looking at my car today and comparing to the photo Iâ€™m a bit worried that the shorter Polo blade will not give enough swept area on what is a large screen, particularly at the top.

A few questions to those who have the standard aerotwins already fitted and anyone with the shorter polo blade:

1, How far off the windscreen does the end of the standard blade stand off the screen on the passenger side end of the passenger side blade, does it look odd?

2, When the standard length passenger side aerotwin wiper wipes the screen how far does the blade wipe from the top of the screen?

3, How much shorter on the short side of the wiper is the polo wiper than the standard blade? Or alternately someone who has the Polo blade how far does that blade wipe from the top of the screen?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## pjmedlam

I'd definitely like to stay with a pair of the standard length TT wiper blades. Will they be any more expensive?

Reasons being:

The answers to my own questions (after some research and measurement) may be useful to other group buyers.

On my old style passenger side wiper the distance between the pivot point and the end of the wiper on the near side is 264mm. The top of the swept arc from this wiper extend to a minimum of 40mm from the top of glass screen or just to the edge of the black shading visible from inside.

The same dimension on the TT aerotwin wiper is 279mm or 15mm longer. This will sweep to a minimum of 25mm from the top of the glass screen with the very top of the swept arch behind the shading and not visible from the inside. The near side end of the wiper does stand proud of the screen for about 35mm, but the maximum stand off is less than 15mm at the very end. The stand off is not linear 0 up to 15 mm along the 35mm, because of the curvature of the screen it increases more rapidly in the last 10mm, so most of the stand off is slight. On the TT I saw it was not obvious and if I hadnâ€™t known about it I donâ€™t think I would have thought it was anything out of the ordinary. I donâ€™t think its that the end of the aerotwin wiper is any less flexible than the old wiper, (which also stands proud on my car but not as much), its just the blade is 15mm longer and extends onto a slightly more curved part of the screen. From the look of the screen curvature it appears that the whole of the wiper would be in contract with the screen about 100mm above the parked position, at which point it will have a larger swept arc than the standard wiper.

The same dimension on the Polo aerotwin wiper is 212mm this is 52mm less than the old blade and 67mm less than the TT aerotwin. This wiper will sweep to a minimum 92mm from the top of the screen and about 50mm below the limit of the visible area of the screen inside. Between a point 100mm above the parked position and the edge of the black shaded area at the top of the screen the Polo aerotwin will have a swept arc 67mm less than the TT aerotwin. This is quite a fair area of the screen, you might never need to look out of this larger swept area in heavy rain, but then again you might.

I do think the Polo blade looks best but the difference in look to the TT blade was less than I imagined and personally I would prefer the larger swept area.


----------



## hutters

j600.com said:


> hutters said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you get a price on just the Polo blade? I've already fitted them to mine, but would like the shorter blade for the passenger side.
> 
> I know they're only Â£12 from the stealer, but they might be cheaper this way
> 
> 
> 
> theyre coming from germany so i imagine the shipping on it would be Â£6.50 so cant see them being cheaper? i can ask tho
Click to expand...

ok, no probs, just let us know.


----------



## wilbur101

Count me in


----------



## pjmedlam

Not having been involved in GB before i wondered what happens next as it all seems to have gone a bit quiet??

Is j600.com still dealing with it,? Any chance of an answer to my question about whether the standard set is available ( no Polo wiper) and if it will be a different price?

Are we just waiting to try to get more people?


----------



## IMOLA225R

Ive got these and there great, i didnt need any special tools just a careful hand.


----------



## j600.com

pjmedlam said:


> Not having been involved in GB before i wondered what happens next as it all seems to have gone a bit quiet??
> 
> Is j600.com still dealing with it,? Any chance of an answer to my question about whether the standard set is available ( no Polo wiper) and if it will be a different price?
> 
> Are we just waiting to try to get more people?


i was just waiting a bit to see if there was anymore interest, you can get them with the standard TT ones if you want (which is what im going to get i think as ive seen them on the car and they look ok to me, i think i'd prefer the overhang than it not clean the window properly)

regarding ordering, my guy is just sat waiting. as soon as we are ready to go i'll get a reference to use, simply contact him quoting my reference to get the groupbuy price.


----------



## mrdemon

ok then count me in aswell


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Incase my previous intrest hasn't been registered IM IN :lol:


----------



## dimitt

mmmmmm..... very tempting! pencil me in please chaps.

(and thanks for organising the gp  )


----------



## hemTT

im in!


----------



## hemTT

im in!


----------



## hemTT

im in!


----------



## itsallaboutmark

hemTT said:


> im in!


I've got a sneaking suspicion he is in.


----------



## stewartt

I'm in still


----------



## Jiveman

Incase my previous intrest hasn't been registered IM IN


----------



## kwaTTro

Jiveman said:


> Incase my previous intrest hasn't been registered IM IN


yeh but, no but!

i'm still in


----------



## simonj

Count me in as well, but sure if to go for the polo or TT 'other' blade what's the majority going for??


----------



## was

count me in too please, with the shorter 'Polo' blade for the passenger side (good work Jay :wink

cheers for arranging the GB 8)


----------



## j600.com

right then guys this is the list so far, can you please let me know if your still interested and also if you want standard TT blades or if u want 1 TT and 1 polo blade.

heres the list:

Archersam
bobdabuilda
CamV6
dimitt
dmaskelluk
itsallaboutmark
Gizmo750
hemTT
HighTT
Jiveman
j600.com
kwaTTro
kce821tt
Mackem
Marc.B
marty77
mrdemon
MrL
neoroony
pjmedlam
Rhod_TT
rob40
simonj
stewartt
TTej
was
wilbur101
williai
500RED

so if everyone is still in thats 29, if we got 30 we would get it at the cheapest price so do you want to buy now or try and get 1 more buyer??

let me know asap, those who are 50/50 make your mind up soon as this is a special groupbuy price which may not come around again especially with the option to have polo blades.


----------



## itsallaboutmark

im def in - don't mind waiting I will see if I can recruit some more people. Do these blades fit any other cars?


----------



## dmaskelluk

J , Thanks again for organising this [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Count me in , with one of the shorter blades


----------



## Archersam

Count me in too.
Sam


----------



## j600.com

cool, that means theres only 7places left!

If you want these let me know asap as once we have 7 more buyers then the groupbuy is no longer available and you'll have missed.

7places and counting...


----------



## Marc.B

cheers for organising this j600

id like to have the standard set - no polo blade


----------



## stewartt

I would like the standard blade with mine please.
Thanks for organising this [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Jiveman

cheers for organising this j600

I would like to have the standard set - no polo blade


----------



## HighTT

Thanks j600.com - I'm still in and I would like the Polo
nearside blade please ( Standard blade on the offside ).

I'm happy to either get it now at the 20 rate or wait until
we get 30 and save a whole extra Â£1.00 (or 1 small litre of Optimax  )

Should we have a cut-off date for the few extra people needed :?: :?:


----------



## dimitt

I'm in too..... standard blades for me please

Thanks also for arranging


----------



## williai

I'm interested in a set too.

Thanks


----------



## j600.com

ok that leaves only *5* places left on this groupbuy!

BE QUICK IF YOU WANT IN!


----------



## Mackem

Me too please, standard size blades thanks.

Cheers


----------



## wilbur101

my 2nd AVS is coming up in about 500 miles, so i'd love it if this happened in the next week or so.... ?!?


----------



## j600.com

wilbur101 said:


> my 2nd AVS is coming up in about 500 miles, so i'd love it if this happened in the next week or so.... ?!?


we only need 5more so im pretty sure we could find 5 in a week easy if we asked other tt owners that we know


----------



## TTej

OK ill take one of those 5 places

and can i have the Polo near side, cheers


----------



## j600.com

cool, that leaves *4* places left!


----------



## hemTT

just making sure you got me on that list?


----------



## j600.com

hemTT said:


> just making sure you got me on that list?


yeh your on mate, this is the list so far:

Archersam 
bobdabuilda 
CamV6 
dimitt 
dmaskelluk 
itsallaboutmark 
Gizmo750 
hemTT 
HighTT 
Jiveman 
j600.com 
kce821tt
kwaTTro 
Mackem 
Marc.B 
marty77 
mrdemon 
MrL 
neoroony
pjmedlam 
Rhod_TT 
rob40
simonj 
stewartt 
TTej 
was 
wilbur101 
williai 
500RED


----------



## neoroony

can I join in on this please.

Standard set please

8)


----------



## j600.com

neoroony said:


> can I join in on this please.
> 
> Standard set please
> 
> 8)


no probs, that leaves *only 3 places left* now guys!!


----------



## rob40

Can you count me in please if the price is around the 60 mark . Cheers


----------



## j600.com

rob40 said:


> Can you count me in please if the price is around the 60 mark . Cheers


price is Â£65 +p&p (uk postage was Â£6 if i remember right, price includes vat)


----------



## rob40

Ok cheers j six hunner !!!  can you let me know the necessaries please, ie payment to you or what ever ????? and when . cheers


----------



## j600.com

basically once we have 30 im gonna pm everyone the deal info, it will be a contact number/email etc which you contact and ask for the aerotwins at j600 groupbuy price. the guy ive contacted supplies vagparts so we went direct to him.

ps. i forgot to ask if u were in? if u are i will add u to the list


----------



## rob40

Yep count me in . cheers :wink:


----------



## j600.com

excellent, ok guys *ONLY 2 PLACES LEFT *now so if you want in you better let us know pretty sharpish!


----------



## kce821tt

Count me in please for STANDARD TT blades, NOT the polo one.


----------



## j600.com

ok then, only *one *more person needed now. whos is gonna be?!


----------



## Nem

Me, Me, Me!

I've been looking at these for a while now. Just explain the polo wiper blade thing to me...

Nick


----------



## j600.com

Nem said:


> Me, Me, Me!
> 
> I've been looking at these for a while now. Just explain the polo wiper blade thing to me...
> 
> Nick


basically some people think the tt blade looks too long so want 1 tt blade and 1 off a vw polo (as its shorter) there is a photo on here somewhere showing the length of the polo one.

personally im going for the standard TT ones to see how they look and then cut them down if i want to shorten them. i'd rather have my blades too long rather than too short. but quite a few people are wanting the polo ones so its entirely up to you which u get.


----------



## Nem

Right, well I'll be in then, and I'll take the standard blades. Not done a group buy before so just let me know what to do from here.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## j600.com

*RIGHT THEN BUYERS - LETS GET BUYING!!*

ok, i need you *ALL *to private message me the folling details:

TT Forum Username:
Full Name:
Email:
Standard Set or 1 TT+ 1 Polo Blade Set

I will then post a list on here of who has confirmed and which set they want to double check before ordering. Once your happy with that i'll send the order details. The sooner i get all the names back the sooner we can purchase so please do it asap!


----------



## j600.com

ps. we need to get this sorted ASAP so people arent waiting for eachother. some people want the blades straight away so the sooner we confirm the sooner we can order.

please dont hang about to send me that PM so i can put you on the confirmed list.


----------



## itsallaboutmark

Guys,
Does anyone know if I can have a standard set on my LHD or whether there is any difference?
Cheers
Mark


----------



## j600.com

:x only 24 confirmed so far, come on guys!! i have sent private messages to all 30 who said they were interested. 
we cant go ahead until everyones confirmed so your letting the others down 

Confirmed list:

Archersam - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
bobdabuilda 
CamV6 - PULLED OUT 
dimitt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
dmaskelluk - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Gizmo750 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
HemTT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
HighTT - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
itsallaboutmark - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Jiveman - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
j600.com - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kce821tt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kwaTTro - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mackem 
Mark.B - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
marty77 - PULLED OUT
mrdemon - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
MrL - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
neoroony - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Nem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
pjmedlam - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
Rhod_TT 
rob40 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
simonj - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
stewartt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
TTej - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
was - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
wilbur101 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
williai 
500RED - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)

RED = UNCONFIRMED :x  
GREEN = CONFIRMED  8)


----------



## j600.com

ok, weve had a drop out. that means 1 more person can join this groupbuy.

if your interested please let us know asap


----------



## CamV6

eerm, embarassing question here. Mine is a 2005 TTV6. Do I already have bosh aerotwins as OEM?


----------



## j600.com

hmmm dunno? have u got a photo?

u should be able to tell by the photo's on the first page of this topic, theyre alot more streamlined and flatter. the arms are alot different to standard arms/blades


----------



## CamV6

well, thats why I asked cos looking at the pics on Waks page after 'job done' the bosh wipers look identtical to the ones I already have. Sorry to be a pain, but maybe safer for me to pull out. Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

CamV6 said:


> eerm, embarassing question here. Mine is a 2005 TTV6. Do I already have bosh aerotwins as OEM?


yes you should have


----------



## CamV6

Thanks Yellow_TT

And once again, I'm really sorry j600.com. [smiley=oops.gif]


----------



## j600.com

j600.com said:


> :x only 23 confirmed so far, come on guys!! i have sent private messages to all 30 who said they were interested.
> we cant go ahead until everyones confirmed so your letting the others down
> 
> Confirmed list:
> 
> Archersam - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
> bobdabuilda
> CamV6 - PULLED OUT
> dimitt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> dmaskelluk - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Gizmo750 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> HemTT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> HighTT - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
> itsallaboutmark - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Jiveman - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> j600.com - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> kce821tt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> kwaTTro - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Mackem
> Mark.B - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> marty77 - PULLED OUT
> mrdemon - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> MrL - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> neoroony - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Nem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> pjmedlam - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Rhod_TT
> rob40 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> simonj - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
> stewartt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> TTej - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
> was - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> wilbur101
> williai
> 500RED - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> 
> RED = UNCONFIRMED :x
> GREEN = CONFIRMED  8)


ok guys what do u want to do about this?? wait for these others to confirm and 2 new members to fill the places of the 2 that dropped out or pay the Â£1 extra each and close this groupbuy?

Rhod_TT, Mackem, bobdabuilda are the only 3 members who havent actually read the message yet (maybe not been online?) but everyone else has read the PM so are fully aware of the situation.

confirmed buyeres what do u want to do??

NOTE* anyone else that wants to join this groupbuy please let us know asap as once its closed and the orders gone in it wont be re-opened/available again.


----------



## Marc.B

go for it


----------



## mrdemon

just do it a Â£1 is not even half a pint


----------



## stewartt

I'm ready.


----------



## HighTT

CamV6 said:


> well, thats why I asked cos looking at the pics on Waks page after 'job done' the bosh wipers look identtical to the ones I already have. Sorry to be a pain, but maybe safer for me to pull out. Sorry for any inconvenience.


CamV6 - if you look on page 2 of this topic ( nearly *3* weeks ago :!: )

You will see:-

_CamV6 wrote: 
oh go on then, I'm in too

To which I replied

Not that I want to discourage anybody .... the more people the 
cheaper it will probably be - 
but when I test drove the V6, I thought that the best thing about it 
was the wipers, and they were AeroTwins ! 
So CamV6 don't you have them already_

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?

As for when ... I'm easy.
If people need them NOW let's go for it,
but if nobody is scraping metal on glass we could set a
deadline of say this coming Saturday or the end of the month (pay day ?)and then go with whatever the numbers are.


----------



## neoroony

For Â£1 extra I'd rather try and get them delivered for Saturday. If thats not possible then I can wait.


----------



## dimitt

I don't mind chaps. Will go with majority.....


----------



## j600.com

Harv is wanting in so ive added him to the list, if we get 1 more person to the groupbuy and bobdabuilda, Rhod_TT, and williai (who havent confirmed yet) then we'll have the 30 we need.

That makes the total 26 confirmed so far...

Confirmed list:

Archersam - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
bobdabuilda 
CamV6 - PULLED OUT 
dimitt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
dmaskelluk - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Gizmo750 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Harv - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
HemTT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
HighTT - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
itsallaboutmark - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Jiveman - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
j600.com - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kce821tt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kwaTTro - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mackem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mark.B - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
marty77 - PULLED OUT
mrdemon - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
MrL - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
neoroony - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Nem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
pjmedlam - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
Rhod_TT 
rob40 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
simonj - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
stewartt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
TTej - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
was - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
wilbur101 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
williai 
500RED - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)

RED = UNCONFIRMED :x 
GREEN = CONFIRMED 8)


----------



## CamV6

HighTT said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, thats why I asked cos looking at the pics on Waks page after 'job done' the bosh wipers look identtical to the ones I already have. Sorry to be a pain, but maybe safer for me to pull out. Sorry for any inconvenience.
> 
> 
> 
> CamV6 - if you look on page 2 of this topic ( nearly *3* weeks ago :!: )
> 
> You will see:-
> 
> _CamV6 wrote:
> oh go on then, I'm in too
> 
> To which I replied
> 
> sorry, didnt see it (obviously)
> 
> Not that I want to discourage anybody .... the more people the
> cheaper it will probably be -
> but when I test drove the V6, I thought that the best thing about it
> was the wipers, and they were AeroTwins !
> So CamV6 don't you have them already_
> 
> :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?
> 
> As for when ... I'm easy.
> If people need them NOW let's go for it,
> but if nobody is scraping metal on glass we could set a
> deadline of say this coming Saturday or the end of the month (pay day ?)and then go with whatever the numbers are.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mackem

I've been away for a few days so didn't see your message until today.

Cheers


----------



## brayboy

i will have a set


----------



## j600.com

we are now just waiting for bobdabuilda and williai (who havent confirmed yet) or 1 new member then we'll have the 30 we need. if there are any new members who want to join this groupbuy we need to know before the weekend!

Confirmed list:

Archersam - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
bobdabuilda 
brayboy - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
CamV6 - PULLED OUT 
dimitt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
dmaskelluk - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Gizmo750 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Harv - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
HemTT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
HighTT - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
itsallaboutmark - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Jiveman - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
j600.com - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kce821tt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kwaTTro - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mackem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mark.B - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
marty77 - PULLED OUT
mrdemon - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
MrL - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
neoroony - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Nem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
pjmedlam - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
Rhod_TT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
rob40 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
simonj - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
stewartt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
teeky - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
TTej - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
was - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
wilbur101 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
williai 
500RED - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)

RED = UNCONFIRMED :x 
GREEN = CONFIRMED 8)


----------



## teeky

Most definitely count me in. One one of my wipers needed replacing for MOT so borrowed an old standard wiper from StormnNorman and now I need the Aero Twins to replace.

What timing!

Whats the cost now and how do you want payment?

Teeky


----------



## teeky

OK - just been catching up on thread.
2 of the long TT ones for me.

The order is placed direct with your man then J600? Is there a reference code yet?

Cheers,
Teeky


----------



## j600.com

teeky ive sent you a pm so you can get confirmed.

we currently have 28 confirmed, which means we have 2 places left for this groupbuy (1 if teeky confirms!)


----------



## Gizmo750

J600,

I'm very sorry but I am going to have to pull out of this group buy. I have just been advised that the source of water leaking in from my drivers window is in fact a knackered door seal. This is going to cost over Â£300 to get sorted out and it needs doing with the weather getting worse.

Sadly this stretches the funds somewhat so "non-essentials" have to be put on hold.

Apologies for any inconvenience and the late notification.

Guy


----------



## TTej

Hey i saw Kams car the other day

Dont know if it is too late but is it possible for me to go to the Stanard set and not the polo.

thanks in advance.


----------



## DAZTTC

ok then i will have a set if its sill open stadards please.  J600 you have pm.


----------



## j600.com

Still no reply from bobdabuilda or williai (who havent confirmed yet) so this is now open to *1 new member *(unless bob and williai get there 1st) once we have this 1 member its the 30 we need and the order will go in!!

Confirmed list:

Archersam - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
bobdabuilda 
brayboy - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
CamV6 - PULLED OUT 
DAZTTC - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
dimitt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
dmaskelluk - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Gizmo750 - PULLED OUT 
Harv - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
HemTT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
HighTT - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
itsallaboutmark - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Jiveman - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
j600.com - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kce821tt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
kwaTTro - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mackem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Mark.B - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
marty77 - PULLED OUT
mrdemon - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
MrL - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
neoroony - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
Nem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
pjmedlam - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
Rhod_TT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
rob40 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
sare^baw's - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
simonj - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
stewartt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
teeky - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
TTej - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
was - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8) 
wilbur101 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
williai 
500RED - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)

RED = UNCONFIRMED :x 
GREEN = CONFIRMED 8)


----------



## HighTT

j600 - Maybe if you ask very nicely    -
they will be kind enough to let us have 29 @ the 30 group buy price :?:

Although that could prove embarrasing if in the end any more people
drop out :x


----------



## itsallaboutmark

or just order 30 then I'm sure someone will take the other one on here or ebay.


----------



## sare^baw's

Hi

im in i want a set and luckily stumbled on this thread.

my car is lhd does this make a difference ?


----------



## mrdemon

we must be ready to go on this now


----------



## itsallaboutmark

sare^baw's said:


> Hi
> 
> im in i want a set and luckily stumbled on this thread.
> 
> my car is lhd does this make a difference ?


My car is also LHD so same as above.
But as far as I have researched they seem fine.


----------



## sare^baw's

ive pm'd my details so hopefully it will be a goer soon :wink:


----------



## wilbur101

the suspense is killing me.... [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## sare^baw's

i dont know why j600.com is not replying as he was on the board yesterday and posted many posts but not replied here


----------



## j600.com

hi guys,

sorry ive not replied sooner i didnt realise there was messages on this topic. i have just contacted the seller today so fingers crossed will have all the details to put this order through within the next 48hours.

im desperate for the blades as mine are crap at the moment so want to do this asap. as far as i know lhd and rhd are the same but the seller will know for sure and no doubt have sets for both anyway if they are different.

i'll post more info as soon as i get it!


----------



## Mackem

J600, thanks for organising the GB. Please let us know how to pay for them 'cos I'm off on holidays in the next few days.

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## Buzz2k3

j600.com said:


> Still no reply from bobdabuilda or williai (who havent confirmed yet) so this is now open to *1 new member *(unless bob and williai get there 1st) once we have this 1 member its the 30 we need and the order will go in!!
> 
> Confirmed list:
> 
> Archersam - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
> bobdabuilda
> brayboy - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> CamV6 - PULLED OUT
> DAZTTC - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> dimitt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> dmaskelluk - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Gizmo750 - PULLED OUT
> Harv - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> HemTT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> HighTT - CONFIRMED - TT + Polo passenger - 8)
> itsallaboutmark - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Jiveman - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> j600.com - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> kce821tt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> kwaTTro - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Mackem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Mark.B - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> marty77 - PULLED OUT
> mrdemon - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> MrL - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> neoroony - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Nem - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> pjmedlam - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> Rhod_TT - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> rob40 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> sare^baw's - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> simonj - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> stewartt - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> teeky - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> TTej - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> was - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> wilbur101 - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> williai
> 500RED - CONFIRMED - STANDARD SET - 8)
> 
> RED = UNCONFIRMED :x
> GREEN = CONFIRMED 8)


would i be the lucky 30th???for a standard set?


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT

Im up for it if the place still stands....let me know what to do!!


----------



## nasTTcar

I'm over in the US, I would like in. How much?


----------



## j600.com

nasTTcar said:


> I'm over in the US, I would like in. How much?


sorry buy shipping would be too much to the states so the price wouldnt be so low


----------



## j600.com

EVERYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU DIDNT GET MY EMAIL!!

We are ready to roll on this you shouldve got an email with instructions how to buy your set.

PLEASE REMEMBER TO STRESS WHEN YOU CONTACT THE SUPPLIER IF YOU NEED LHD / RHD / STANDARD / POLO AS ONCE ORDERED YOU CANT CHANGE SO MAKE SURE YOU GET THE SET YOU WANT!


----------



## j600.com

ps. this is who i have on my list...

Archersam 
brayboy 
dimitt 
dmaskelluk 
DAZTTC 
Harv 
HemTT 
HighTT 
itsallaboutmark 
Jiveman 
j600.com 
kce821tt 
kwaTTro 
Mackem 
Mark.B 
mrdemon 
MrL 
neoroony 
Nem 
pjmedlam 
Rhod_TT 
rob40 
sare^baw's 
simonj 
stewartt 
Teeky 
TTej 
was 
wilbur101 
500RED


----------



## stewartt

Hi Tim,

Done the deed.
Many thanks for arranging this. 8)

Stu.


----------



## wilbur101

ditto. muchos gracias.


----------



## Buzz2k3

j600.com said:


> EVERYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU DIDNT GET MY EMAIL!!
> 
> We are ready to roll on this you shouldve got an email with instructions how to buy your set.
> 
> PLEASE REMEMBER TO STRESS WHEN YOU CONTACT THE SUPPLIER IF YOU NEED LHD / RHD / STANDARD / POLO AS ONCE ORDERED YOU CANT CHANGE SO MAKE SURE YOU GET THE SET YOU WANT!


Take it i never got the 30th place then? :?


----------



## Sim

Buzz2k3 said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF YOU DIDNT GET MY EMAIL!!
> 
> We are ready to roll on this you shouldve got an email with instructions how to buy your set.
> 
> PLEASE REMEMBER TO STRESS WHEN YOU CONTACT THE SUPPLIER IF YOU NEED LHD / RHD / STANDARD / POLO AS ONCE ORDERED YOU CANT CHANGE SO MAKE SURE YOU GET THE SET YOU WANT!
> 
> 
> 
> Take it i never got the 30th place then? :?
Click to expand...

There are 30 in your list.


----------



## j600.com

We need EVERYONE to pay as they are all getting delivered at once so the sooner 30 can pay the sooner we will get our wipers through.

once you have followed my instructions and sent your full details and how you want to pay to the email address i emailed you please reply here to let others know who we are waiting for.

i want mine asap so the sooner everyone does this the sooner we get them!

Archersam 
*brayboy - Email Sent!*
Buzz2k3
dimitt 
*dmaskelluk - Email Sent!*
CrackhabiTT 
*DAZTTC - Email Sent!*
*Harv - Email Sent!
HemTT - Email Sent!*
HighTT - dropped out :? 
*itsallaboutmark Email Sent!*
*Jiveman - Email Sent!*
*j600.com - Email Sent!*
kce821tt 
*kwaTTro - Email Sent!*
*Mackem- Email Sent! *
*Mark.B - Email Sent!*
*mrdemon - Email Sent!
MrL - Email Sent!*
*neoroony *
*Nem - Email Sent!*
*pjmedlam - Email Sent!*
*Rhod_TT - Email Sent!*
rob40 
*sare^baw's - Email Sent!*
simonj 
*stewartt - Email Sent!*
*Teeky - Email Sent! *
TTej 
*was- Email Sent! *
*wilbur101 - Email Sent!*
500RED


----------



## Nem

Email sent regarding payment details / address.

Nick


----------



## mrdemon

email sent payment and address


----------



## MrL

Email sent earlier today regarding payment details / address.

Mr L


----------



## pjmedlam

E mail sent regarding payment and address.

thanks again


----------



## sare^baw's

E mail sent regarding payment and address.

thanks again


----------



## DAZTTC

All done m8 e mail sent thanks very much.

DAZ


----------



## brayboy

email also sent today, with address and payment details


----------



## Jiveman

Email sent regarding payment details / address.

Mark


----------



## was

email sent with payment details and address 8)


----------



## teeky

OK I've just emailed my addy and order details to [email protected]

Cant wait for the goodies! :roll:


----------



## saint

Am so glad that mine come factory fitted :wink:


----------



## Mackem

email sent today with payment details

Cheers, Mackem


----------



## wilbur101

saint said:


> Am so glad that mine come factory fitted :wink:


bugger off smarty-pants! :lol:


----------



## Rhod_TT

e-mail sent


----------



## mrdemon

I have now paid in full ;-) also.


----------



## dmaskelluk

e mail sent this morning  Many thanks once again


----------



## kwaTTro

All done! email sent, BTW - how much is the end cost to me?


----------



## Harv

e-mail sent yesterday...Thanks once again


----------



## hemTT

Email sent yesterday!

paying by card, but havent been contacted yet!

Thanks


----------



## HighTT

Buzz2k3 said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> 
> 
> Take it i never got the 30th place then? :?
Click to expand...

Buzz2k3 - you can have my place.

j600 I'm very sorry to be the one to drop out at this late stage 

but I've JUST had an e-mail from your suppliers who tell me that 
they are not VAT registered - ie I can't get a VAT invoice
and hence can't reclaim the VAT ..... making it 17 1/2 % more expensive
for me than I assumed.


----------



## Marc.B

ive sent the supplier my details now waiting on the neccessary info


----------



## neoroony

email sent


----------



## itsallaboutmark

email sent


----------



## Mackem

Paid today, thanks.


----------



## sare^baw's

i got my mail today to pay via paypalas i requested, it has tax of Â£2.49 added (total Â£73.93) is this because i want to pay with paypal, if so this was not stipulated in the payment details i was sent initially.


----------



## pjmedlam

Just paid by Paypal, I also had the 'tax' issue and it would be nice to have it explained. However I just want to get the wipers now so not too concerned.


----------



## neoroony

paid up, ready and waiting


----------



## sare^baw's

pjmedlam said:


> Just paid by Paypal, I also had the 'tax' issue and it would be nice to have it explained. However I just want to get the wipers now so not too concerned.


guys were you charged an additional 2.49 when paying via card as ill pay by c/c if that is the case, i know its only 2.49 but it reduces the saving to Â£9 from Â£74 for group buy and Â£83 from tt shop

if people are going to charge for using ebay it should be stated in the payment details :twisted:


----------



## saint

Was this a "via ebay GB"? - bit wink if u ask me (which nobody has but that's not here 'nor there)


----------



## j600.com

no it wasnt done via ebay i found him via the golf forum after he had done one for them. not being funny but saint what has it got to do with you anyway?? your not even part of the groupbuy?! its like you have to stick your nose into every post i make (and im not the first to notice this) i just dont get it?! if you wanna date you should just pm me rather than stalking me on the forum :wink:

to everyone else who IS part of the groupbuy...

i didnt realise you would have to pay extra if paying by paypal but as a an ebay seller i can understand why he has added that (paypal charge approx 4% or something) if you dont want to pay this i would pay over the phone with your card or do a bank transfer.

the supplier did give the option with which payment method you want to use if your not happy paying the Â£2 extra for paypal contact him and pay with a different payment method. he should have stated before hand there would be extra to pay if using paypal though you are right.

i can only apologise as i didnt know anything about this. i know its been a slow process getting this groupbuy up and running but i had a few problems with people dropping out and not replying to emails. next time i do a groupbuy i will do it for much smaller numbers to avoid this.


----------



## saint

sare^baw's said:


> pjmedlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid by Paypal, I also had the 'tax' issue and it would be nice to have it explained. However I just want to get the wipers now so not too concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> guys were you charged an additional 2.49 when paying via card as ill pay by c/c if that is the case, i know its only 2.49 but it reduces the saving to Â£9 from Â£74 for group buy and Â£83 from tt shop
> 
> if people are going to charge for using ebay it should be stated in the payment details :twisted:
Click to expand...

Yes I have nothing to do with this GB - however ^that is good info to know etc etc when other GBs come around that I may be interested in - so therefore it's open Forum.

It's got nothing to do with you.


----------



## was

just paid for my pair  will they all be sent to you after everybody has paid?


----------



## mrdemon

yes the group buy was to big and at this rate taken 2 months but hay ho

you can buy them on ebay for Â£77 and get them next day we live and learn.

Many thanks for doing it any way.
i knew its a pain to sort a group buy as I had hassle doing the sports cats.


----------



## sare^baw's

i have sent the seller an email asking about paying by card insted.

with this seller being an ebay seller does the wipers still have a warranty as im wondering how do we get a hold of him should anything go wrong within 1 year.

has he a proper shop anywhere?


----------



## hemTT

i havent been contaced to pay yet! has anyone else?


----------



## kwaTTro

I've just paid via paypal - now when will i get them delivered to my door?


----------



## j600.com

our groupbuy supplier doesnt sell them on ebay where has this come from?! thats not where i found him, he came highly recommended after he did a groupbuy for the uk-mkivs.net members for golf owners (see his feedback here). Also even if he did sell things on ebay i dont see what difference that makes so does ttshop??

i just looked on ebay now and couldnt find any aerotwins for a TT for sale??? where are these ones for Â£77?? i do remember seeing a set on ebay a while back and i contacted the seller to see if he could get more and he said he coudlnt get anymore. so yeh maybe 1 person couldve got that set for Â£77 off ebay but not everyone as theres no suppliers that have that many.

im not sure how you are covered warranty wise, if something went wrong within a year surely bosch would have to replace them under the manufacturers warranty? (im not 100% sure on that so dont quote me on it but i presume so)


----------



## j600.com

saint said:


> Yes I have nothing to do with this GB - however ^that is good info to know etc etc when other GBs come around that I may be interested in - so therefore it's open Forum.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with you.


yes its good info for the people doing the groupbuy but your not so why stick your nose in where its not wanted with snide comments saying its a bit Wink etc? its not a bit "wink" at all its totally legit. the fact he charges extra for paypal isnt strange its very common due to paypal fees. yes he should have mentioned it upfront but i dont think he's dodgy (not going by his feedback on the other forum)

Its not just about this thread, its every thread. you never seem to have anything constructive you just seem to stick in snide comments trying (and failing) to be funny/clever. If everyone acted the way you did and posted snide comments to every topic rather than respond with helpful/informative answers this forum would be ruined. thankfully its only you and a few others that do this and most the other members are very helpful. If more members were like you this forum would be a horrible place to visit.

If you havent got anything good/interesting/helpful/construstive to say i think you should keep quiet rather than just posting little snide comments here, there and everywhere.


----------



## jampott

> he charges extra for paypal isnt strange its very common due to paypal fees.


Is it? Common, I mean...

On Ebay, its "illegal" to charge extra for Paypal:

*********************

Payment surcharges
eBay has adopted the following surcharging policy in the interests of ensuring that all buyers receive clear and accurate pricing information when trading on eBay.co.uk. This surcharge policy applies only to items listed on eBay.co.uk.

eBay prohibits surcharging by sellers except where described below. Surcharging occurs when sellers pass the charges they incur for using eBay or third party services such as payment services onto buyers.

Specific examples are explained below for your guidance:

1. Electronic Money Services: Sellers who accept electronic money services as a means of payment for an item purchased on eBay, may not impose a surcharge.

Electronic money services include, but are not limited to, services such as PayPal, Nochex, FastPay or Moneybookers.

2. Cheques and Money Order: Sellers may not charge buyers an additional fee for their use of ordinary forms of payment, including acceptance of cheques and money orders.

3. eBay Fees: Sellers may not pass onto buyers any eBay selling fees including but not limited to listing fees, listing enhancement fees and final value fees.

*********************

Whether the guy charges a surcharge to the group buyers is neither here nor there, but to suggest it is "common" is potentially innaccurate. :wink:


----------



## mrdemon

this guys always selling them

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Aero-wipe ... dZViewItem


----------



## j600.com

mrdemon said:


> this guys always selling them
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Audi-TT-Aero-wipe ... dZViewItem


those are Â£86.50 when you add postage not Â£77


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> Is it? Common, I mean...
> 
> On Ebay, its "illegal" to charge extra for Paypal:
> 
> Whether the guy charges a surcharge to the group buyers is neither here nor there, but to suggest it is "common" is potentially innaccurate. :wink:


to suggest it is common is not innaccurate its very common practice as anyone that uses ebay regularly will know.

its also illegal to sell fake goods on ebay, its against ebay policies to shill bid, spam keywords, register more than one user account etc etc etc. these are all against ebay policies but are all COMMON practice on ebay.

Adding charges for credit card and paypal may be against there policies but it is common on ebay. whether its against ebay policies is neither here nor there. is it common?? YES IT IS!


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Common, I mean...
> 
> On Ebay, its "illegal" to charge extra for Paypal:
> 
> Whether the guy charges a surcharge to the group buyers is neither here nor there, but to suggest it is "common" is potentially innaccurate. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> to suggest it is common is not innaccurate its very common practice as anyone that uses ebay regularly will know.
> 
> its also illegal to sell fake goods on ebay, its against ebay policies to shill bid, spam keywords, register more than one user account etc etc etc. these are all against ebay policies but are all COMMON practice on ebay.
> 
> Adding charges for credit card and paypal may be against there policies but it is common on ebay. whether its against ebay policies is neither here nor there. is it common?? YES IT IS!
Click to expand...

I use Ebay regularly. My feedback is, like yours, well into 4 figures. I don't find it a common practise for the sellers I deal with to attempt to charge extra for Paypal. Those (few) that do so, rarely get my business. Obviously bypassing Ebay policy on this means they're likely to be dodging other policies as well.

Confusing "there" and "their" appears to be quite common, however.


----------



## dimitt

Sorry to interrupt the debate but can confirm I'm all paid up here chaps.


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> j600.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? Common, I mean...
> 
> On Ebay, its "illegal" to charge extra for Paypal:
> 
> Whether the guy charges a surcharge to the group buyers is neither here nor there, but to suggest it is "common" is potentially innaccurate. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> to suggest it is common is not innaccurate its very common practice as anyone that uses ebay regularly will know.
> 
> its also illegal to sell fake goods on ebay, its against ebay policies to shill bid, spam keywords, register more than one user account etc etc etc. these are all against ebay policies but are all COMMON practice on ebay.
> 
> Adding charges for credit card and paypal may be against there policies but it is common on ebay. whether its against ebay policies is neither here nor there. is it common?? YES IT IS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I use Ebay regularly. My feedback is, like yours, well into 4 figures. I don't find it a common practise for the sellers I deal with to attempt to charge extra for Paypal. Those (few) that do so, rarely get my business. Obviously bypassing Ebay policy on this means they're likely to be dodging other policies as well.
> 
> Confusing "there" and "their" appears to be quite common, however.
Click to expand...

what has there/their got to do with anything? yet againt gong off subject and trying to be clever (why is it you and saint are the only 2 w*nkers on this forum that do this?! could you not get your own place and stay there and enjoy eachothers company) this thread has NOTHING TO DO WITH EITHER OF YOU why do you feel the need to butt in everytime?

NOT 1 SINGLE SUPPLIER could match this guys price (or even get close to it) and he gets his stuff from the same place as vagparts. They told me to go with his price as they couldnt come close to it. I know this is the cheapest price he can get it (and others as i contacted them) so i know he isnt making alot of money from this groupbuy.

he doesnt take that 4% paypal fee and put it in his pocket, PAYPAL charge him it! i can fully understand that he is doing these as cheap as he possibly can so i dont think its wrong of him to add the paypal charges. yes he should make you aware up front but as far as charging the extra to cover it i can totally understand why he has to do this

you DONT have to pay with paypal, he isnt forcing you to. you can use your card or do a bank transfer. i could understand if he was forcing you to pay with paypal and then adding it but thats not the case.

at the end of the day YOU and SAINT are not part of this groupbuy, so why are you bothered? why are you sticking your nose in? you are purely doing it to try and be clever. You do it ALL the time, this isnt the first time its happened. You should stick to having an opinion on groupbuys which you are part of rather than interrupting ours with your 2bit poxy snide comments on things which have nothing whatsoever to do with you.


----------



## sare^baw's

i agree it is common for sellers to charge for paypal and i do it myself on higher cost items. 

im waiting on the seller getting in touch with how to pay by card, will we be getting a receipt to retain for warranty purposes? I dont want to shell out Â£72 on wipers not to be covered by warranty


----------



## j600.com

sare^baw's said:


> i agree it is common for sellers to charge for paypal and i do it myself on higher cost items.
> 
> im waiting on the seller getting in touch with how to pay by card, will we be getting a receipt to retain for warranty purposes? I dont want to shell out Â£72 on wipers not to be covered by warranty


i dont charge for paypal as i dont sell high price items but if i did or if i had really low profit margins/mark up price then i dont see anything wrong with charging for paying with paypal. as long as you state it on your auctions so people know upfront then theres nothing wrong with it. like i said that cost is purely to cover paypal fees its not an extra 4% in your pocket. i would rather those who want to pay via paypal pay the extra 4% for the privilege than sellers add 4% to the price of the product and everyone paying a higher price in order to compensate for the paypal payers.

i dont blame the sellers, i blame paypal/ebay for being so greedy. hopefully the egg system will take off so we can all take paypal out of the ebay payment process.

i will ask him about receipts i imagine you will. i paid with paypal so i can just print that off to use as a receipt if needed. i will let you know as soon as i do.


----------



## sare^baw's

ok many thanks

i preferred nochex in the early days as it was the seller who paid to send the money and there was no charge to receive.

In more conventional payment methods the buyer could send a p/o or cheque and this would mean a trip to p/o, postage cost for rec del and stamp etc plus inconvenience also a slow process, so paying by online paymant systems should mean that the buyer pays the fees as its them who are benefitting the most and getting their goods quicker.

or maybe they should split the charges 50/50

just my opinion mind


----------



## Rhod_TT

Paypal are now one of ebay's many companies so that's why ebay say you can't charge buyers the Paypal fee so that they make more money. Personally I try and stay well clear of Paypal.

So I've sent off my e-mail saying I want to pay by credit card. Anyone know when the seller will call us back to take the details?


----------



## saint

saint said:


> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid by Paypal, I also had the 'tax' issue and it would be nice to have it explained. However I just want to get the wipers now so not too concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> guys were you charged an additional 2.49 when paying via card as ill pay by c/c if that is the case, i know its only 2.49 but it reduces the saving to Â£9 from Â£74 for group buy and Â£83 from tt shop
> 
> if people are going to charge for using ebay it should be stated in the payment details :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have nothing to do with this GB - however ^that is good info to know etc etc when other GBs come around that I may be interested in - so therefore it's open Forum.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with you.
Click to expand...

j600.com please just read what I said - I am interested in GBs as am sure others are too - what am not interested in is hidden costs etc - therefore this issue with PayPal % will be of interest to the wider forum!!
Am certainly not attacking you - am not picking on you - and I don't like being called a wanker TY.


----------



## pjmedlam

Saint I think what was upsetting j600 was what appears to be your very first post on the whole of this thread which appeared on page 12, that is :

..........."Was this a "via ebay GB"? - bit wink if u ask me (which nobody has but that's not here 'nor there)"................

This was before you changed the subject after j600â€™s first reply to you by latching onto a comment sare^baw's and myself had made:

..........."sare^baw's wrote: pjmedlam wrote: Just paid by Paypal, I also had the 'tax' issue and it would be nice to have it explained. However I just want to get the wipers now so not too concerned. â€œâ€guys were you charged an additional 2.49 when paying via card as ill pay by c/c if that is the case, i know its only 2.49 but it reduces the saving to Â£9 from Â£74 for group buy and Â£83 from tt shop if people are going to charge for using ebay it should be stated in the payment detailsâ€â€ Yes I have nothing to do with this GB - however ^that is good info to know etc etc when other GBs come around that I may be interested in - so therefore it's open Forum. It's got nothing to do with you."............

You comment in the second post was nothing to do with your first one that caused the offence. I must admit when I read your first post I thought it was a bit rude and would have pissed me off if Iâ€™d just spent days organising something for other peopleâ€™s benefit.

Saint, the people who are actually in this Group Buy are relying on j600 to parcel up 30 sets of wipers and post them to us. Regardless of where we could have bought them elsewhere, personally in this case I think he deserves a medal and Iâ€™m not going to piss him off.


----------



## saint

Changed no subject - my comments came after both of your postings. I did not bring up the subject of PayPal or eBay - maybe I should have made my post alittle easier to understand - but in subsequent replies I have remained constant to my initial theme.

I am still correct in saying that I don't have anything directly to do with this GB - however PayPal charges etc do have relevance to future GBs.

Maybe for the uninitiated a Sticky regarding the ins and outs of online purchasing etc be made.


----------



## pjmedlam

Well Saint I wonâ€™t contradict you.

I'll just let others look at your posts and make their own minds up.

As I say, as part of the Group Buy Iâ€™m relying on j600 to do a great deal of work in his own time for no reward.


----------



## saint

saint said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sare^baw's said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pjmedlam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just paid by Paypal, I also had the 'tax' issue and it would be nice to have it explained. However I just want to get the wipers now so not too concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> guys were you charged an additional 2.49 when paying via card as ill pay by c/c if that is the case, i know its only 2.49 but it reduces the saving to Â£9 from Â£74 for group buy and Â£83 from tt shop
> 
> if people are going to charge for using ebay it should be stated in the payment details :twisted:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I have nothing to do with this GB - however ^that is good info to know etc etc when other GBs come around that I may be interested in - so therefore it's open Forum.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> j600.com please just read what I said - I am interested in GBs as am sure others are too - what am not interested in is hidden costs etc - therefore this issue with PayPal % will be of interest to the wider forum!!
> Am certainly not attacking you - am not picking on you - and I don't like being called a wanker TY.
Click to expand...

Not much to read actually


----------



## j600.com

pj mate you dont know the half of it. its not just this thread or groupbuy. he does it on every post i make. i wouldnt worry about it or even try to explain anything to him because its not about the paypal thing. he just has to have a moan about ever post i make and that was his chance to butt in.

saint regarding you not liking being called a wanker, theres an easy solution to that - stop acting like one!


----------



## j600.com

regarding the paypal issue, i have contacted him and showed him the thread and the issues people have came to me with and this was the email i just got:

"You/They should have said it was a problem. We should have mentioned it but I didn't think, it's something that's associated with our PayPal
account for the website setup that's going on. If it was a problem then
all people had to do was to contact us and pay a different way, is that
really that hard?? A couple have and arranged payment via other
methods.... We can do this for anyone who originally said PayPal and
hasn't paid due to the fee's

What people need to remember is they are still getting a MAJOR bargain,
these things are heavily discounted  This is one reason why the %
thing comes in on very low margin stuff on the site, 3% is quite a bit
when margins are already squeezed to the max, cards for example are 1% and other methods well nothing."

thats his comments not mine, but he seems to have the same opinion which i had on the subject.


----------



## saint

j600.com said:


> pj mate you dont know the half of it. its not just this thread or groupbuy. he does it on every post i make. i wouldnt worry about it or even try to explain anything to him because its not about the paypal thing. he just has to have a moan about ever post i make and that was his chance to butt in.
> 
> saint regarding you not liking being called a wanker, theres an easy solution to that - stop acting like one!


Look - I don't want this to be an open slagging match - and I am certainly not going to stoop as low as personal attacks - you just seem to have this idea that I am against everything that you stand for - in truth this is not the case. If you unfortunately think this then I advise you to read more carefully anything that I post infuture or infact just don't read my posts!!
I will certainly not stop posting in threads that either you have started or are included in.


----------



## jampott

> so why are you bothered?


[ catherine tate]

Do I look bothered?

[ /catherine tate]

Seriously fella, you have to stop all this defensive bollocks. I can't, shan't and won't speak for saint, but you have to understand *I'm* not picking on you. You aren't being singled out, and if you think you are, you probably need to stop being so bloody paranoid.

I correct the spelling and grammar of ALL the ignorants on the forum, NOT just you... :lol:

Your seller goes on and on about margins - fair enough, but he should build the price of accepting payment methods into his offered price, because adding the Paypal fees on basically reduces the "discount" for participating down to single figures. I don't know about everyone else, but for a seller who isn't VAT registered (I wonder why not?) who may or may not be offering any backup / receipt / warranty, AND who is charging extra for Paypal... hmm, my money would go elsewhere.

Big pat on the back for working out what a "Group Buy" is, and thanks for offering this service to the forum members though.

BTW - 4% for Paypal? Where does that figure come from exactly?


----------



## DAZTTC

payed in full.


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> Your seller goes on and on about margins - fair enough, but he should build the price of accepting payment methods into his offered price, because adding the Paypal fees on basically reduces the "discount" for participating down to single figures


so you think everyone should pay the paypal fee even those who arent using it?! im sure that would go down well.

not everyone "participating" is paying via paypal so why should everyone have to pay an extra % for paypal when they arent paying by paypal?? I dont think its fair for 90% of the people to pay an extra fee to cover a payment method they arent even using. I do think its fair to only charge those using paypal a paypal fee (and even tell them they dont have to pay with paypal they can use other payment methods if they want!).

Why should everyone pay more when only a few are paying with paypal? is that fair? i would say thats worse that making those who want to use paypal pay the extra. why should the majority have to pay more money for a service they arent even using??



jampott said:


> I correct the spelling and grammar of ALL the ignorants on the forum, NOT just you... :lol:


You are one sad pathetic man, have you got nothing better to do with your time than visit forums to correct peoples spelling? most people make errors as they are typing quick or simply arent that bothered about the spelling as its a forum not a spelling test so who cares?! its not clever and your impressing anyone (well maybe saint)



jampott said:


> BTW - 4% for Paypal? Where does that figure come from exactly?


paypal charge 3.4% which is where the 4% came from. the seller charged 3.399% which is where someone stated 4% (just as an approx value i guess. i can see what you were trying to suggest there, trying to say the seller is charging more than paypal but he didnt those are paypal charges nothing more.

anyway...

For everyone thats actually PART OF THIS GROUPBUY who's comments i take on board, and who i have time for...

although this groupbuy is taking a while to sort out i dont blame the seller, i blame myself for allowing the numbers to get so high. really we should have just kept this to a groupbuy of around 10 - 15 people. because there are so many, we are waiting for the odd one to pay/answer emails and its holding everyone else up. i will not do a groupbuy this big again i will limit the numbers and do it alot different to this.

again guys, sorry for the delay i can only apologise and will do things alot different next time round


----------



## was

Tim

can you post a list of the current status ie whos paid ect

it may help get this group buy done & dusted .


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your seller goes on and on about margins - fair enough, but he should build the price of accepting payment methods into his offered price, because adding the Paypal fees on basically reduces the "discount" for participating down to single figures
> 
> 
> 
> so you think everyone should pay the paypal fee even those who arent using it?! im sure that would go down well.
> 
> not everyone "participating" is paying via paypal so why should everyone have to pay an extra % for paypal when they arent paying by paypal?? I dont think its fair for 90% of the people to pay an extra fee to cover a payment method they arent even using. I do think its fair to only charge those using paypal a paypal fee (and even tell them they dont have to pay with paypal they can use other payment methods if they want!).
> 
> Why should everyone pay more when only a few are paying with paypal? is that fair? i would say thats worse that making those who want to use paypal pay the extra. why should the majority have to pay more money for a service they arent even using??
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I correct the spelling and grammar of ALL the ignorants on the forum, NOT just you... :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are one sad pathetic man, have you got nothing better to do with your time than visit forums to correct peoples spelling? most people make errors as they are typing quick or simply arent that bothered about the spelling as its a forum not a spelling test so who cares?! its not clever and your impressing anyone (well maybe saint)
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - 4% for Paypal? Where does that figure come from exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> paypal charge 3.4% which is where the 4% came from. the seller charged 3.399% which is where someone stated 4% (just as an approx value i guess. i can see what you were trying to suggest there, trying to say the seller is charging more than paypal but he didnt those are paypal charges nothing more.
> 
> anyway...
> 
> For everyone thats actually PART OF THIS GROUPBUY who's comments i take on board, and who i have time for...
> 
> although this groupbuy is taking a while to sort out i dont blame the seller, i blame myself for allowing the numbers to get so high. really we should have just kept this to a groupbuy of around 10 - 15 people. because there are so many, we are waiting for the odd one to pay/answer emails and its holding everyone else up. i will not do a groupbuy this big again i will limit the numbers and do it alot different to this.
> 
> again guys, sorry for the delay i can only apologise and will do things alot different next time round
Click to expand...

Is he not being charged approx 2.5% for his retail CC transactions anyway, as a merchant? Its really not markedly cheaper for him to accept CC instead of Paypal, yet CC customers don't get surcharged. Strange business logic, but I guess that is up to him...

Are you seriously trying to tell me that you could pass a spelling / grammar test, but can't be bothered to do it properly when conversing on a forum? You can obviously spell "sad", "pathetic" and "wanker" - so insults are something you are keen to take some time to get right... so why not the rest? You are right, though. Some people DO make the odd spelling error. Others, however, are just thick. :lol:

Honestly, j600.com, or whatever your proper name is - you REALLY have to stop rising to the bait. Those of us bored at work with company time on our hands have ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD to sit here and type answers. I don't have to spend my time dreaming up new pyramid schemes, ta 

Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:

"How to earn hundreds of pounds without doing anything. Simply setup a premium rate number. To find out how, call 0900....." :lol: :lol:


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> Is he not being charged approx 2.5% for his retail CC transactions anyway, as a merchant? Its really not markedly cheaper for him to accept CC instead of Paypal, yet CC customers don't get surcharged. Strange business logic, but I guess that is up to him


i dont know what he is being charged and i dont really care and im part of this groupbuy, why do you care?



jampott said:


> I don't have to spend my time dreaming up new pyramid schemes, ta
> 
> Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn hundreds of pounds without doing anything. Simply setup a premium rate number. To find out how, call 0900....." :lol: :lol:


I dont dream up pyramid schemes or enter into them. Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:

"How to earn absolutely nothing correcting spelling and puncuation on web forums call Tim on 01707 27238* / 07720 40463* ":lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is he not being charged approx 2.5% for his retail CC transactions anyway, as a merchant? Its really not markedly cheaper for him to accept CC instead of Paypal, yet CC customers don't get surcharged. Strange business logic, but I guess that is up to him
> 
> 
> 
> i dont know what he is being charged and i dont really care and im part of this groupbuy, why do you care?
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to spend my time dreaming up new pyramid schemes, ta
> 
> Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn hundreds of pounds without doing anything. Simply setup a premium rate number. To find out how, call 0900....." :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont dream up pyramid schemes or enter into them. Here's one for you though. Print up a load of flyers:
> 
> "How to earn absolutely nothing correcting spelling and puncuation on web forums call Tim on X* / X* ":lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Do I care what your seller is being charged? Not really... I'm interested to know how he gets around being charged the 2.5% merchant fees on CC transactions, though. Or at least why he chooses NOT to pass those onto customers, but DOES pass on Paypal charges. Not that it matters, because he's giving a choice - but its somewhat intruiging, that's all...

You do sell information on how to make money, don't you? Pyramid schemes and the like? Free iPods? That sort of thing?

Nice of you to remind me of my phone numbers though, in case I forget. Whilst that information is publicly available to anyone who cares to search for it (along with a lot of other details about me as well) I think it extremely bad form to post it (even with a missing digit) without permission on a forum. Kindly remove it.


----------



## j600.com

jampott said:


> You do sell information on how to make money, don't you? Pyramid schemes and the like? Free iPods? That sort of thing?


No, no i dont. i dont sell information on anything at all to do with pyramid schemes. Freeipods, i signed up for a free ipod and posted the information on how to do it on my forum for others to do it aswell. its not a pyramid scheme and i didnt sell the info to anyone. I do sell an ebay seller kit which doesnt have anything at all to do with pyramid schemes and the package i sell is very comprehensive and worth the money (hence 99.9% of my buyers are more than happy with it) but i dont see what that has to do with you or this forum anyway?

ive never once came on this forum and tried to get people to buy it. or even mentioned it for that matter. i use this forum the way i think it should be used, i come here and ask questions when i need help, and answer peoples questions if i can. i try to set up groupbuys so myself and other members can share discounts. thats all im here for and nothing more, nothing less. if i need info i ask for it, if i can provide info on things i know about then i do.

i dont come here to pull people up on their spelling, to bait them into arguments, to post snide comments, judge things/people without knowing what im talking about or have a go at anyone or try to wind them up. i never attack anyone without good reason or being provoked.

Why should i have to justify myself to you about anything. Especially on things which are outside this forum which i havent brought up?


----------



## jampott

j600.com said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do sell information on how to make money, don't you? Pyramid schemes and the like? Free iPods? That sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> No, no i dont. i dont sell information on anything at all to do with pyramid schemes. Freeipods, i signed up for a free ipod and posted the information on how to do it on my forum for others to do it aswell. its not a pyramid scheme and i didnt sell the info to anyone. I do sell an ebay seller kit which doesnt have anything at all to do with pyramid schemes and the package i sell is very comprehensive and worth the money (hence 99.9% of my buyers are more than happy with it) but i dont see what that has to do with you or this forum anyway?
> 
> ive never once came on this forum and tried to get people to buy it. or mentioned even mentioned it for that matter. i use this forum the way i think it should be used, i come here and ask questions when i need help, and answer peoples questions if i can. i try to set up groupbuys so other members can share disounts. thats all im here for and nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> i dont come here to pull people up on their spelling, to bait them into arguments, to have a go at anyone or try to wind them up. i never attack anyone without good reason or being provoked.
> 
> Why should i have to justify myself to you about anything. Especially on things which are outside this forum which i havent brought up?
Click to expand...

I come on here for a number of reasons. I'm also quite helpful, if you happen to read the right posts. But who's counting? Last I checked, it is a free forum for anyone to post on. I don't actually come here to bait people or correct there / their mistakes - I just consider it something fun to pass the time when I *AM* here. Its light hearted, and there's usually an ongoing joke about it somewhere on the board.

You don't have to justify ANYTHING to me. The fact that you insist on doing so says far more about you than anything you could (mis)type on here, though... :lol:

Have you removed the phone numbers from your post yet?


----------



## khewett

J.600, you are right all you have done is a lot of organising trying to share a good deal among other owners.

Jampott's comments above aside from being rude which is his choice to do so as its a public forum, are getting a bit personal to be honest which does cross the line :?

Dont take it to heart most will appreciate the effort and hard work you put inbo the group buy


----------



## jampott

khewett said:


> J.600, you are right all you have done is a lot of organising trying to share a good deal among other owners.
> 
> Jampott's comments above aside from being rude which is his choice to do so as its a public forum, are getting a bit personal to be honest which does cross the line :?
> 
> Dont take it to heart most will appreciate the effort and hard work you put inbo the group buy


I wonder who started the personal comments...  :roll:


----------



## khewett

Sorry Jampott didn't realise he pushed you first I'm sure his mum will tell him off..........



> You are right, though. Some people DO make the odd spelling error. Others, however, are just thick.


For your info the others above maybe dyslexic rather than just 'thick', anyway being a public forum its your right to call them thick I guess!

Enough hi-jacking of a thread by me, regardless I know J600 put a lot of work into this groupbuy so others here joined in on the benefit, so thanks for that, and hopefully its not the last you organise here  and Jampott I hope my spelling is ok?


----------



## sare^baw's

i emailed the seller 2 days ago requesting to pay by c/c rather than paypal and i have not had a reply, ill resend the email.

any response from the seller re warranty or receipt


----------



## Rhod_TT

Got an e-mail from the seller that he tried to call but couldn't get through so I guess he's in the process of calling people.


----------



## Nem

I got a call last night about 8pm, paid in full by credit card.

Nick


----------



## itsallaboutmark

money sent 
Thanks for everything J600 much appreciated.


----------



## pjmedlam

jampott just for future reference, I'm not thick nor am I ignorant, but if I do make a speeling or grammar error in one of the posts what I do, please do not correct it. It wonâ€™t be appreciated, no matter how funny you think it is.


----------



## saint

People really do need to be less paranoid and touchy.

I still think it would be a good idea to have a buying advise ( :wink: ) sticky on this forum though!!


----------



## sare^baw's

saint said:


> People really do need to be less paranoid and touchy.
> 
> I still think it would be a good idea to have a buying advise ( :wink: ) sticky on this forum though!!


how about a sticky on how to conduct yourself in a non intrusive, non offensive manner :lol:

:wink:


----------



## j600.com

ive got a response re receipts and warranty...

"Anyways in answer to your question, we will invoice everyone and send it
to there e-mail address yes they are sold with a warranty as follows:

All guarantees for products are provided entirely by the manufacturers
and are subject to terms contained therein. Guarantees cover the part
supplied by the company only, nothing else. Purchasers are reminded to
complete and return all warranty cards/documents upon receipt of goods
where appropriate. All guarantees are non transferrable and for a period
of 12 months, 12,000 miles whichever soonest commencing from the
invoiced date of the parts.

ps. still waiting for a few payers by the way"


----------



## sare^baw's

well they cancelled my paypal and tried to call me last night but i was not in, typical :roll:

anyway hope i hear from them soon, pity they did not leave a number for me to call back


----------



## mrdemon

are they shipping direct to us ?

if not how we going to get them


----------



## itsallaboutmark

mrdemon said:


> are they shipping direct to us ?
> 
> if not how we going to get them


I believe they are going to j600 and then he is shipping them to us.


----------



## pjmedlam

How are we doing now with people who have sent the original information mail and people who have gone on to pay?

J600, could you please ask your man who has paid now and who he still has no information for.


----------



## hemTT

ive now paid


----------



## simonj

I've now paid as well


----------



## brayboy

i have also paid in full


----------



## stewartt

I've paid also.


----------



## hemTT

Just to confirm, Â£71.50 is what ive paid is that correct.

Only 75.20 GBP from VAG PARTS :?


----------



## j600.com

hemTT said:


> Just to confirm, Â£71.50 is what ive paid is that correct.
> 
> Only 75.20 GBP from VAG PARTS :?


they are Â£75.50 on vag parts thats before shipping costs are added, you have paid Â£71.50 including shipping costs


----------



## sare^baw's

i still have not received another call, anyone have a number i can call them on tomorrow and make payment.


----------



## teeky

yep - I paid in full a couple of days ago.
Do shipments start only when we've all paid, I wonder?


----------



## j600.com

hi guys, regarding the hold up i have contacted chris and this was the reply (below) if your name is on this list please ring him and pay asap so we can get this sorted. this was the email...

"Most have paid BUT not all - some I am struggling to contact keep
getting answerphones!! Anyway list as follows:

Forum Member Full Name Notes

dmaskelluk Still trying to contact
on mobile
Harv Still trying to contact
on mobile
Jiveman Still trying to contact
on mobile
Mark.B Still trying to contact
on mobile
sare^baw's Still trying to contact
on mobile
simonj Contacted me today and
PP request sent

TTej Contacted me today and
will try and call tomorrow

wilbur101 Waiting Bank T to clear
Carl Carruthers Cheque in the post

There you go mate. I'll try the guys again tomorrow and see how I get
on

Cheers"

you can contact chris on 07808 206031 or email [email protected]


----------



## mrdemon

I wonder why people mess around they are now letting the group down.


----------



## sare^baw's

mrdemon said:


> I wonder why people mess around they are now letting the group down.


well im not messing about ive been emailing him since friday, he is now going to call tonight.


----------



## Buzz2k3

mrdemon said:


> I wonder why people mess around they are now letting the group down.


I can only speak for myself but I work irregular shift patterns so not just a case of contacting ppl during d/shift hours but my cheque is on its way so hopefully that takes me out of the hold up category.

Apologies if I have caused any delays.


----------



## Jiveman

Well I have left a message with Chris. I want to pay and am willing to pay.

I am not messing about I think I have been very patient with this group buy having committed over a month ago.

I hope Chris rings tonight.


----------



## dmaskelluk

Have left message with chris this evening, i to am trying to pay, will try again first thing tomorrow, apologies to all if i am holding this up, not through lack of trying


----------



## sare^baw's

i got no call last night on my mobile or home phone so the seller aint calling when he said he would.

so not really our fault

so after reading the mail he sent me
"I will try again tomorrow early evening, I hope this is convenient and if not then please just let us know. I would like to get the rest of the payments in by Wednesday so I can catch the Germany order on the same day"

does this now mean our order wont get placed by him till next wed and it could be a further week away before we receive our wipers.


----------



## Jiveman

Now paid in Full. Thanks Chris for contacting me.


----------



## sare^baw's

yeah me just paid too, got the call, hopefully order is finalised soon.


----------



## Marc.B

made payment via paypal

sorry about the delay been real busy :?


----------



## pjmedlam

J600 you have a PM


----------



## dmaskelluk

Have still been trying to make contact with the seller, to confirm payment details.

Have also left my contact number but have had no reply.

Will keep trying :?


----------



## TTej

paid a couple days ago, so im in the clear


----------



## itsallaboutmark

So whats the status now are we still waiting for people?
When should we expect delivery?
Not trying to rush anyone.


----------



## j600.com

just spoke to them and the wipers are on route from germany so shouldnt be too long now!


----------



## itsallaboutmark

j600.com said:


> just spoke to them and the wipers are on route from germany so shouldnt be too long now!


Great!
Thanks alot!


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT

This is taking ages. :? :?


----------



## wilbur101

Any update on this? I need to get my car in for it's second AVS before 11 November and am hoping to have these fitted at the same time.


----------



## j600.com

wilbur101 said:


> Any update on this? I need to get my car in for it's second AVS before 11 November and am hoping to have these fitted at the same time.


i should be able to get them all posted saturday morning so should get them early next week.

again sorry to everyone for the delay but it was due to drop outs/non payers holding it up, believe it or not STILL waiting for some to pay :evil: but just getting on with it now and forgetting about them.


----------



## hemTT

I think youve done a great job mate, organising such a large GB, early next week is fine by me.

Thanks again :wink:


----------



## wilbur101

fine by me as well. was just chasing a time.

top job.


----------



## DAZTTC

Well done J600 thanks again for all the hard work. so i will have them on by next week end then. 

DAZ.


----------



## Tinoxx

I would also like a set of these wipers how do we pay?


----------



## mrdemon

your about a month late


----------



## Tinoxx

Ok So can you advise me of where I can get these from at A reasoable price?


----------



## mrdemon

a guy on ebay sells them for Â£77

or the TT shop.

or j600 might have a set left as some one has not paid.


----------



## mystic_bertie

any chance we could be notified once wipers are posted just so's we know when to expect them?

great work btw much appreciated


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Tinoxx said:


> Ok So can you advise me of where I can get these from at A reasoable price?


www.vagparts.co.uk


----------



## Buzz2k3

j600.com said:


> wilbur101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update on this? I need to get my car in for it's second AVS before 11 November and am hoping to have these fitted at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> i should be able to get them all posted saturday morning so should get them early next week.
> 
> again sorry to everyone for the delay but it was due to drop outs/non payers holding it up, believe it or not STILL waiting for some to pay :evil: but just getting on with it now and forgetting about them.
Click to expand...

ok suspense is killing me are they on the way yet???


----------



## j600.com

I have recieved them all from the supplier so they are all here. Im just going thru the process of sending them out now, im doing them before work and at a lunchtime so please bare with me.

i had planned to get them all completed last saturday while dave was swissol'ing my car i was going to walk to the local post office and get them all away but because of the weather the only place we could do the swissol was in a big barn in a farm in the middle of the sticks so i cudnt get to the post office.

i have all of them at my house now just busy getting them posted a few a day so please bare with me.

again sorry for the delay

ps. some still ended up not paying! you know who you are :x :evil: shame on you! (im glad the supplier agreed to go ahead without them - we wouldve still be waiting now!)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

j600.com said:


> i had planned to get them all completed last saturday while dave was swissol'ing my car i was going to walk to the local post office and get them all away but because of the weather the only place we could do the swissol was in a big barn in a farm in the middle of the sticks so i cudnt get to the post office.
> 
> again sorry for the delay


Yes, my fault folks - I'll take the blame :wink: :lol:

Having been out in the rain and wind in the Porker and realising just how poor the wipers are...I wonder if these blades will fit mine?

Good on you for sticking this out J600...you seemed to have caught a little unecessary grief on the way.

Dave


----------



## mystic_bertie

j600.com said:


> ps. some still ended up not paying! you know who you are :x :evil: shame on you! (im glad the supplier agreed to go ahead without them - we wouldve still be waiting now!)


come on you you know we all love a bit of name and shame, then other group buys should refuse them participating and benefiting


----------



## j600.com

stayed up till after 12 last nite getting all the rest of them packed up so i could take them to the post office before 9 this morning! *yaaaawwwn*

anyhoo, got them all away so those of you who havent got yours yet should have them 2moro.


----------



## Nem

Awsome news mate. Greatly appreciated indeed.

Nick


----------



## wilbur101

top drawer.

i owe you a very large couple of beers. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## kwaTTro

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

good on ya j600 for the gb and taking all the grief!


----------



## stewartt

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
A big thanks for all the effort and hassle you have gone through. 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Marc.B

thanks again


----------



## teeky

Just got mine.
Thanks for all your hard work J600. Lucky it hasnt rained too much lately but will now be set up for the damp autumn months ahead! ''
Very Happy


----------



## wilbur101

wahooo! mine have just arrived as well. Thanks... yet again!


----------



## j600.com

if possible if anyone who fits theres could post a "how to/tips for fitting" or "before and after" photo's i think that would be good for the rest of the buyers! (especially me!)

also if anyone else wants a set let me know (i may be able to get a few extra sets at the groupbuy price for those that missed out)


----------



## wilbur101

Wak has a great guide on his website - http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/aerotwin/aerotwin.htm


----------



## khewett

Its a easy job following Waks guide above, but spend a tenner and buy a small gear puller it will make the job so much easier when you remove the old ones!

If they 'creak' suddenly when being pulled off don't worry you've not broken anything, it sounds worrying!


----------



## mrdemon

come on post man get a move on 

there always late roung here


----------



## Nem

Just been to collect mine from post office as was not home earlier to take delivery.

Many thanks again.

Nick


----------



## DAZTTC

Well there on and looking good thanks again for all the hard work J600. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## j600.com

DAZTTC said:


> Well there on and looking good thanks again for all the hard work J600. [smiley=cheers.gif]


how long it take u to fit them? ive not done mine yet

got any photos?


----------



## Mackem

Just got mine as well, well chuffed! Thanks.........


----------



## was

Ive just been to the post office to pick mine up 8)

thanks again for arranging the GB [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

a tip for when your fitting, lift the blade of the glass when you take the arm off, this takes the load off the spindle :wink:

now..... when will it rain :roll:

was


----------



## pjmedlam

Fitted mine and they are a big improvement.

No more split blade, no juddering,
Look great from outside and inside,
Surprisingly better visibility from inside,
Washer jet now hits screen rather than wiper

Very pleased, thanks again J.


----------



## mrdemon

thanks for the hard work posting the blades.

fitted in 12 minutes did not need any tools bar a 13mm socket.

no pullers needed.

good job


----------



## Buzz2k3

j600.com said:


> stayed up till after 12 last nite getting all the rest of them packed up so i could take them to the post office before 9 this morning! *yaaaawwwn*
> 
> anyhoo, got them all away so those of you who havent got yours yet should have them 2moro.


Yahoooooooo!!!!! they've arrived  now where are the instructions?.......................mmhhh :? not in the box?.....................oh well off to Wak's site 

Superb GB and gr8 effort in pulling it off many thanks for your efforts and organisation many thanks


----------



## Harv

Excellent picked up mine up this morning, thanks for organising the GB and all your hard wrk, much appreciated mate


----------



## brayboy

Cheers tim,

mine arrived yesterday and were a doddle to fit, thanks for all the hard work.

Cheers again

dave


----------



## 500RED

Hi

Picked mine up on Saturday, thanks for all the hard work.

Thanks again


----------



## Nem

Got mine fitted today, started a new thread with pics and details.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 563#562563

Nick


----------



## hemTT

thanks for the GB Tim,

Just a quick question/query, the Actual wiper blades dont have a locking mechanism do they, they just simply push onto the arm?

Thanks


----------



## TTej

fitted mine yesterday, so i was so happy when it was raining this morning, i got to use em. thanks again for sorting this all out


----------



## j600.com

hemTT said:


> thanks for the GB Tim,
> 
> Just a quick question/query, the Actual wiper blades dont have a locking mechanism do they, they just simply push onto the arm?
> 
> Thanks


they sort of just slide into eachother if that makes sense then clip down


----------



## Rhod_TT

Picked mine up from the PO today. Thanks j600.


----------



## stewartt

Got and fitted mine the weekend.

Only took ten minutes to fit. Well worth investing in a puller, makes it so easy.

End result  

Many thanks J600.


----------



## sare^baw's

got mine on saturday from the p/o, still to fit.

many thanks to you j600


----------



## kwaTTro

got them yesterday - will fit in weekend - cheers j600!

btw, i presume we use the old caps that cover the nuts for the wiper arms as these don't come with any..


----------



## mrdemon

yes i did throw one away then went hunting in the dustbin for it


----------



## sare^baw's

seems i have been sent a set of rhd wipers when i specified lhd wipers.

heres a pic can someone vouch if these are the same as the rhd ones.

anyone else order lhd ones and did they get the right ones?

j600 ill pm you to see what is going to happen here.

i fear i am going to hit costs for sending these back and i have not been given any invoice or warranty so can i ask did you get any sort of invoice for the wipers?

the side facing you is the front of them


----------



## itsallaboutmark

sare^baw's said:


> seems i have been sent a set of rhd wipers when i specified lhd wipers.
> 
> heres a pic can someone vouch if these are the same as the rhd ones.
> 
> anyone else order lhd ones and did they get the right ones?
> 
> j600 ill pm you to see what is going to happen here.
> 
> i fear i am going to hit costs for sending these back and i have not been given any invoice or warranty so can i ask did you get any sort of invoice for the wipers?


give me 5min i'll check mine


----------



## itsallaboutmark

ok mine do appear to be different do you want to compare teh numbers on the arms?
mine say 
8N1 955 408
and
8N1 955 407

what do yours say?


----------



## wilbur101

I have RHD... and they look the same as yours sare^baw's

8N2 955 407 D
8N2 955 408 D


----------



## sare^baw's

this sucks :x

mine are

8N2 955 407
8N2 955 408

 i am most upset to put it mildly, the money was taken from me on the 12th oct and after just receiving them they are the wrong ones. No doubt it will cost me extra to send these back and wait even longer and my wipers really need changed as they screach and drive me crazy. :?

is it possible someone else got sent a set of lhd ones instead of rhd ones


----------



## itsallaboutmark

sare^baw's said:


> this sucks :x
> 
> mine are
> 
> 8N2 955 407
> 8N2 955 408
> 
> i am most upset to put it mildly, the money was taken from me on the 12th oct and after just receiving them they are the wrong ones. No doubt it will cost me extra to send these back and wait even longer and my wipers really need changed as they screach and drive me crazy. :?
> 
> is it possible someone else got sent a set of lhd ones instead of rhd ones


Cheer up mate it might be resolved soon, just wait and see.....


----------



## sare^baw's

i assume it will be the wiper arms and blades that need swapped as i think the blades are 'handed' too


----------



## j600.com

hi sorry if u have been sent the wrong set but i sent out every set exactly as stated by the supplier. did u confirm to them when you paid which set you wanted and that you would need a LHD? did they ask you which set you wanted??

the spreadsheet i got sent from them with which sets to send and which type i followed exactly. i will check the spread when i get home to see whats what


----------



## sare^baw's

i specified in my order i sent to them twice that i wanted a set for lhd, when they called for payment i dont recall them asking me about lhd or rhd and i assumed they already had the order details and it was just to give them payment details


----------



## Marc.B

sorry to hear about the mix up mate

but you could always put them for sale on here - wasnt there a few looking to get in after the GB had closed?

than can u re-order a set at GB price? think they should due to mix up.

you might be out off pocket for the 2 sets for a while and have a bit off hassle but im sure youll get it resolved in the end


----------



## sare^baw's

Marc.B said:


> sorry to hear about the mix up mate
> 
> but you could always put them for sale on here - wasnt there a few looking to get in after the GB had closed?
> 
> than can u re-order a set at GB price? think they should due to mix up.
> 
> you might be out off pocket for the 2 sets for a while and have a bit off hassle but im sure youll get it resolved in the end


i can only hope the supplier will sort me out one way or another, if i were to sell them i would need to charge Â£71.50 + Â£6 p+p (guess postage cost) and its not really a bargain to anyone having to pay postage on top as well as no invoice for warranty, new ones can be bought from tt shop for Â£83 delivered


----------



## dmaskelluk

tim you have pm


----------



## dimitt

Tim thanks for sorting the GB out, just installed the new set so can't wait for it to rain :?

Thanks to everyone about the good tips on removing the old set and installing the new ones


----------



## sare^baw's

I have sent my wipers back to chris he checked my original email and i had ordered lhd wipers.

He has been very helpful and has offered to remburse me for the postage costs, however he says there is not much stock for lhd parts so has put an express order in for me but who knows how long i need to wait.

at least im not losing out in postage costs :roll:


----------



## j600.com

i thought he would be helpful as he seems a really nice guy. i suppose 1 slight mix up in 30 isnt too bad he's only human and everyone elses went ok.

glad your getting this sorted, it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## kwaTTro

got them fitted yesterday - look brilliant.

one question - what's everyone done with their old wipers? :?


----------



## j600.com

kwaTTro said:


> got them fitted yesterday - look brilliant.
> 
> one question - what's everyone done with their old wipers? :?


fitted mine yesterday too and loving them! my old wipers are currently in my boot, the blades are shot so their no good and i dont imagine the arms are worth much i'll no doubt bin mine.

i'll never go back to using them standard ones again now ive got these bad boys on!!


----------



## 500RED

Had mine fitted last week. A great improvement. I can actually see out when driving in the rain.

Thanks


----------



## j600.com

500RED said:


> Had mine fitted last week. A great improvement. I can actually see out when driving in the rain.
> 
> Thanks


I was the same, i was desperate for some new ones but held on and held on for these and glad i did.

My old ones were well shot and when it rained i was struggling to see where i was going, all sorted now and im more than happy.

this groupbuy is now closed so i wont be getting anymore but if anyone wants them i can send you the details of the supplier (just PM me)


----------



## itsallaboutmark

haha only just got round to fitting mine today
Thaks again


----------



## DrSteve

Got a set of these from the group buy and I'm well pleased with them. Getting rid of the TT in the next week or 2  and changing to a new A3. Just wondering if these would fit the A3. Anybody know?


----------



## Jazzedout

DrSteve said:


> Got a set of these from the group buy and I'm well pleased with them. Getting rid of the TT in the next week or 2  and changing to a new A3. Just wondering if these would fit the A3. Anybody know?


I believe they are standard on the new A3. :?


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Are these still up for grabs please? I would like a set. cheers.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Anyone know where I can get a set of these if this offer is now finished? Thanks


----------



## JamesLewis

Same here, I would like a set - anyone know the best/cheapest place to get them?


----------



## saint

Check out the Bosch site - there are links to retailers.


----------



## davidg

Vag parts

Catalogue overview >>> Audi >>> TT >>> Exterior >>> Aerotwin Wiper Kit

Aerotwin Wiper Kit 
New TT Aerotwin Wiper kit.

64.00 GBP
110.08 USD 
Order no.: TTAERO 
More details... 
E-mail this to a friend


----------



## JamesLewis

Thanks - have ordered from VAG parts


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I id hear thet Bosch now make aero wipers to fit the standard old style wiper arms


----------



## Jazzedout

YELLOW_TT said:


> I id hear thet Bosch now make aero wipers to fit the standard old style wiper arms


This sound interesting! Any more info? Thanks...


----------



## Garyp

Bosch do make these as a retrofit item now for all cars, fits onto the normal arm (Looks neat and tidy too). Available through normal distribution channels ie Halfords etc

http://aa.bosch.de/advastaboschaa/Produ ... uage=en-GB


----------



## geewceeTT

Garyp said:


> Bosch do make these as a retrofit item now for all cars, fits onto the normal arm (Looks neat and tidy too). Available through normal distribution channels ie Halfords etc
> 
> http://aa.bosch.de/advastaboschaa/Produ ... uage=en-GB


Sweeet.  Nice find.


----------



## HighTT

I think that site is quite old (late 2004).
I've done a search on the 'net to try and find somebody
who actually sells them and I've failed :?

I can't yet bring myself to visit Halfrauds :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy

lol @ Halfrauds. Does Bosch not allow you to order direct? How about German Swedich Icelandic or what ever that company is!?!?! Or Euro car parts? :?


----------



## saint

jiggyjaggy said:


> lol @ Halfrauds. Does Bosch not allow you to order direct? How about German Swedich Icelandic or what ever that company is!?!?! Or Euro car parts? :?


As alreasy posted - the Bosch site gives a list of suppliers.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Blimey, just went down to HAlfrods and for other makes of car the Bosch Aero blades are Â£20-30, so why so Â£Â£Â£ for the TT? (Â£0 or so aren't they?)


----------



## geewceeTT

jiggyjaggy said:


> Blimey, just went down to HAlfrods and for other makes of car the Bosch Aero blades are Â£20-30, so why so Â£Â£Â£ for the TT? (Â£0 or so aren't they?)


Did they have them in stock for the TT at Halfords then?


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Nope, only for Mazda, otheriwse I woulda def got a set at that price! :wink:


----------



## bobdabuilda

will the retrofit blades work as well as the ones with the new modified arms? Has anyone sourced them yet?? If so where from and at what cost?


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Im still hunting for them!


----------



## jonah

Have yoiu tried these 
http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/home.php?cat=691


----------



## jiggyjaggy

None available for Audi TT's on there and when you do a search for wiper blade types it shows the Bosch ones are "unavailable" for Audi TT '99 onwards. :?


----------



## jonah

jiggyjaggy said:


> None available for Audi TT's on there and when you do a search for wiper blade types it shows the Bosch ones are "unavailable" for Audi TT '99 onwards. :?


I'm wondering if this has something to do with Audi fitting these to new cars/Patent :? Don't manufactures have to wait 2 yrs before they can be released as a none OEM part :?


----------



## chipps007

Hi Guys.. yes I am very new to the Forum but have oftem read this never ending thread with great interest .. not the least because I like the looks (& theory) of these Twin Blades, but would like to be reassured on being able to get the replacement blades in the future !

Forgive me if I have miss read the problem, but VAG parts .. who sell the kit at near original Group Buy price, are equally able to get the blades alone (always Audi OEM parts) .. at a price certainly able to better Audi.

Why not give them a call ??

STOP PRESS .. just been added to VAG Parts online shop at my request ... Pair of Blades .. Â£21 !


----------

